# Juicy Grilled Dove



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

2 dozen boned dove breast
1/2 gallon water
1/4 cup salt
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp red pepper
2 tbsp black pepper
(other spices as desired)

Brine dove for 24 hours in refrigerator. Skewer and cook on 250F smoker for 1-1.5 hours, or grill over medium coals until done.

Tried this for the first time this year and it was amazing! Dove came out tender, extremely juicy, and flavorful. I think I may brine the birds even if doing the bacon/jalapeno wraps in the future, the texture and juiciness of the meat was that good!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

gawd ****, i barely brine my turkeys for that long. you didn't feel that they got mushy or anything? i'm going to try it with a few i have for a few hours and see if it'll help. thanks for the idea for the dove brine!! never would've thought to brine those little suckers.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Nah, they were moist and tender, not mushy. I never thought of it before either, but it hit me this year that my typical complaint of dove is that they end up so dry. These guys were dripping wet when we took them off the grill.

For what it's worth, I brine my turkey's for a couple of days...


----------



## wadefish65 (Oct 24, 2008)

*dove*

Pick those birds and the flavor will surprise you !


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've tried to pluck a few but the skin tears too easy. I'm going to have to try the brine though, never even thought of it.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

My Dad used to pick every bird then built a small fire to get rid of any pin feathers--

he would even clean the hearts and gizzards to make gravey with.

then would freeze them in water--when got ready to cook would soak them for 24 hours

a lot of trouble but they were always good--


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wadefish65 said:


> Pick those birds and the flavor will surprise you !


yep!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

tspitzer said:


> My Dad used to pick every bird then built a small fire to get rid of any pin feathers--
> 
> he would even clean the hearts and gizzards to make gravey with.
> 
> ...


those lil' giblets and dove gravy are a treat lost to those who rip breasts....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tspitzer said:


> *My Dad used to pick every bird then built a small fire to get rid of any pin feathers--
> *
> he would even clean the hearts and gizzards to make gravey with.
> 
> ...


My Dad taught me to clean dove & ducks like that also....many years ago :biggrin:


----------

